# Sales Tax on MF??



## Bill4728 (Jan 2, 2007)

I just got my MF bill for my Whistler TS and they have added sales tax to my MF bill??  

Has anyone ever paid sales tax on their MFs before?


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Never*

Not even in New York or Florida and those are two states that love to tack on sales tax anytime they possibly can.


----------



## BevL (Jan 2, 2007)

Probably GST, Federal Sales Tax.  GST is a goods and services tax - perhaps the MF are considered a service.  I know I have to bill for GST and PST on legal fees for my practice.

Welcome to Canada - we LUV paying tax up here!!

Bev


----------



## Sylvia W (Jan 3, 2007)

I have always paid GST on my maintenance fees for my Ontario resort.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sylvia W said:


> I have always paid GST on my maintenance fees for my Ontario resort.


I really didn't want to hear that.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 3, 2007)

We lived in Canada when the GST was first introduced.

Needless to say it was a BIG shock to see a receipt the first time with both the PST & the GST...as I remember it is at least if not over 14% for both.

I know if you are a tourist traveling in Canada, you can have your GST refunded if you fill out the proper paperwork, that you pick up at the border crossing.  But I don't know if that applies in your situation.  Here is a link....but it looks like they are going to eliminate the refund on April 1, 2007, so you will need to check asap.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 4, 2007)

The refund of GST is for items purchased in the country that you would take home with you NOT for services rendered within the country while you are there ie. mf's, restaurant charges, lift tickets etc.  no refund is applicable for consumables - sorry, again not the answer you were looking for.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Jan 4, 2007)

*GST*

When I bought a time share in 1991, I originally did not pay GST but it was later ruled a GST transaction by the Canadian government and we had to pay it.

So the purchase of a time share in Canada is subject to GST.

Dab


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 5, 2007)

Dab, that's interesting.

Given that GST is only supposed to be applicable on a new real estate purchase I have to assume you bought from the developer as resales shouldn't attract GST.


----------

